# Crysis 3



## HammerON (Feb 18, 2013)

This thread is for those that will be playing Crysis 3. We all know that since Crysis that the games since has not met our (mine) expectations. With that said I am willing to be open minded and give it another chance

I did play Crysis 2 MP for almost a year and enjoyed it quite a bit. I am really hoping that Crysis 3 will take us back to the time when a game really pushed the limits of our high-end rigs.

Right now I am preloading Crysis 3:






14.5 GB's  Wow, this game better produce the results that I am expecting...


----------



## zithe (Feb 18, 2013)

I tried the multiplayer beta. It was pretty fun and it ran well on 5850 crossfire. Scaling was really good!


----------



## claylomax (Feb 18, 2013)

In my opinion Crysis 2 single player was very good.


----------



## HammerON (Feb 18, 2013)

Crysis 2 SP was alright in my opinion; however it lacked the open-world environment of Crysis.


----------



## claylomax (Feb 18, 2013)

Why is released first in USA then in the UK?


----------



## HammerON (Feb 18, 2013)

No idea why...


----------



## Animalpak (Feb 18, 2013)

claylomax said:


> In my opinion Crysis 2 single player was very good.



THE FIRST CRYSIS WAS VERY GOOD ON SINGLE PLAYER, Crysis 2 is a console port !!


----------



## the54thvoid (Feb 18, 2013)

claylomax said:


> Why is released first in USA then in the UK?



No idea but it's delayed releases that kind of fuel impatient piracy.  I don't partake in it myself but i know people that argue that they refuse to wait 'x' days when there is no legit reason for it to be delayed across the globe.

I am very much looking forward to Crysis 3.  It's a sequel so it will never match the expectations of Crysis but I genuinely believe Crytek took the stinging criticisms of Crysis 2 to heart.

Or am i just being deluded?


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Feb 18, 2013)

I did like Crysis 1 and 2, s I'll be on Crysis 3


----------



## Mindweaver (Feb 18, 2013)

HammerON said:


> This thread is for those that will be playing Crysis 3. We all know that since Crysis that the game has not met our (mine) expectations. With that said I am willing to be open minded and give it another chance
> 
> I did play Crysis 2 MP for almost a year and enjoyed it quite a bit. I am really hoping that Crysis 3 will take us back to the time when a game really pushed the limits of our high-end rigs.
> 
> ...



I got a valentine card from the wife that said, "_Good for one Crysis 3 purchase_"... lol I"m in like flint!  Only thing is I'm in the middle of Far Cry 3.. I'm thinking about holding off until I finish FC3... and that's only because I want it on steam.. and I hope after a couple of weeks they put it on steam.

*EDIT: I'll be picking up a new graphics card at the end of the week or next... So, far I'm either getting a HD7970 or a GTX680 4gb.. *


----------



## claylomax (Feb 18, 2013)

Animalpak said:


> Crysis 2 is a console port


 So what! I'm talking about gameplay.


----------



## Mindweaver (Feb 18, 2013)

claylomax said:


> So what! I'm talking about gameplay.



I have to agree, I like Crysis 2 a lot. To me game play wise it was better than Crysis, just not graphic wise. I liked the suit better in c2 as well. The only think I would change on the 2nd one was the strength and how you had to long press to punch stuff.. In the 1st one I changed the ini file and turned everything up and I could punch a car across the map.... lol


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Feb 18, 2013)

The original Crysis was amazing.  It had some flaws related to pacing, but it was a well put together game that was almost entirely unique in its time.

Crysis 2 was incorrectly named.  It should have been linear corridor shooter 8619.  There was no incentive for exploration (collectibles that serve no purpose aren't a reason to explore), dozens of invisible walls, and buggy as hell for the first two months (I can't say any more than that, because I gave up at that point).  The promised improvements from dx11 came to the party way too late, and the Halo visual cues could only be missed if you were blind and deaf.


Crysis 3 promises to be better.  It promises unique and free roaming gameplay.  It promises to be PC first.  I'm too jaded to believe a word of this.  Show me the game, and then I can believe.  Anything short of that, and I'll pick up Crysis 3 in the bargain bin in 6 months.  Of course, I'd love to be surprised.  Unfortunately, game after game has continued to disappoint me.  Maybe when EA finally lets Steam have a crack at 3 I will be able to give a damn.....maybe.....




Edit:
To put this in perspective, let's look at Best Buy.  In 2010 I was looking for a copy of Crysis to run on my new (read: not a piece of crap) rig.  A copy of the game, and the two semi-sequels, ran $50 at Best Buy.   A three year old copy, with ostensibly a small content addition, was the cost of a full price game.

I pre-purchased Crysis 2.  I had a coupon that made it the same price as the aforementioned Crysis pack.  In 9 months (the same calendar year) I saw the game on shelves for $20.  It was even cheaper ($10) online.  If that doesn't tell you how people received the game then I don't know what will.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Feb 18, 2013)

I thought Crysis and Warhead were better than Crysis 2. The main reason being Crysis 2's walking Ceph are just boring and unchallenging AI. To make matters worse several battles are capped off with the suit doing everything in a cutscene. 

The CELL troops weren't very challenging either. I ended up beating the game on Post Human Warrior with no armor, cloak or suppression my last play through, and it wasn't even that hard. The Ceph are a bit cartoonish and the CELL moronic.

I kinda lost interest in the story in Crysis 2, after seeing the evolution of the Ceph become dumb and mechanical vs dark and mysterious. I just hope this one brings it challenge wise, because that's about all there is left to hope for.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 18, 2013)

I was so disappointed with Crysis 2 I'm passing on 3, just to spite them for 2.


----------



## claylomax (Feb 18, 2013)

lilhasselhoffer said:


> The original Crysis was amazing.  It had some flaws related to pacing, but it was a well put together game that was almost entirely unique in its time.
> 
> Crysis 2 was incorrectly named.  It should have been linear corridor shooter 8619.  There was no incentive for exploration (collectibles that serve no purpose aren't a reason to explore), dozens of invisible walls, and buggy as hell for the first two months (I can't say any more than that, because I gave up at that point).  The promised improvements from dx11 came to the party way too late, and the Halo visual cues could only be missed if you were blind and deaf.
> 
> ...


I got mine for £12 a month after release, retail copy. Most game prices go down after just a month or two; except COD games that's it


----------



## Section-9 (Feb 18, 2013)

Put 14 hours into MP beta, must be something I like.  

Also replaying Crysis 2 with MaldoHD v4 Final good times


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Feb 19, 2013)

AphexDreamer said:


> I was so disappointed with Crysis 2 I'm passing on 3, just to spite them for 2.



Well passing ..might be an overstatement for me but I  be waiting until dx11 is working and its a tenner fo sho. Grrrrrrr crytek 》(


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 19, 2013)

Been looking forward to this game for a very very long time.


----------



## nukemdukem (Feb 19, 2013)

Hey Everyone,

I am doing a walkthrough series of this game to show off some of the gameplay.  I am giving away a copy of the game as well.

Part 1:
Crysis 3 Walkthrough Part 1 Gameplay Review Lets P...


----------



## MT Alex (Feb 19, 2013)

Mindweaver said:


> Only thing is I'm in the middle of Far Cry 3.. I'm thinking about holding off until I finish FC3... and that's only because I want it on steam.. and I hope after a couple of weeks they put it on steam.



I don't think that's ever going to happen, might as well quit waiting.  Just like BF3 and Mass Effect 3, this will be an Origin exclusive.

Congrats on getting a new card!


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Feb 19, 2013)

Crysis 1 MP > Crysis 2 MP
Crysis 1 SP > Crysis 2 SP
Nomad > Alcatraz

Given up on Crysis 3 mp not unless they return Vehicles, 32 player and huge maps.

Hopefully, the sp experience will deliver.


----------



## Mindweaver (Feb 19, 2013)

MT Alex said:


> I don't think that's ever going to happen, might as well quit waiting.  Just like BF3 and Mass Effect 3, this will be an Origin exclusive.
> 
> Congrats on getting a new card!



Yea, I would believe that if they didn't put crysis, crysis warhead, and crysis2 back on steam. I know I'll still have to use origins and that's not the reason why I'm waiting. I'm waiting because I feel steam has better networking features (_friends list, chat, etc.._). Oh and don't get me wrong I'm not one of those I won't buy it unless it's on steam. I'm debating on getting a HD7970 or a MSI GTX680 Lighting... If I get the HD7970 then Crysis 3 will come free.. but I really want physx and don't want to hassel with adding another card for physis if I get a HD7970.. I don't know... I've got a GT240 I can put in for physis if need be.


----------



## HammerON (Feb 19, 2013)

Played a little bit of the SP and I have to say that I am impressed with the graphics so far!
I am playing with two HD 7970's in Crossfire with no issues so far. I have everything maxed out and Motion BLur disabled. Game feels and looks great to me. Textures are amazing
Haven't played MP yet with this release, but I will soon...


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Feb 19, 2013)

Anyone else getting this?:

http://answers.ea.com/t5/Crysis-3/I...ing-from-the-Games-library/m-p/531708#U531708


also these:

http://answers.ea.com/t5/Crysis-3/Crysis-3-quot-This-code-has-already-been-used-quot/td-p/531354

I understand that it would show up on release date for our region but they should've at least let us pre-install it from the disc. I have the physical disc and all, but can't even install the effin thing because key redeem code is placed at the start of the installation wizard and it keeps stating that the key is already used.. and the only options are re-enter another key or exit. Crappy Origin should just burn.

Also, another thing here is that the answers.ea service is down.. how very convenient. Its as if they wanted to halt the influx of these posts and make it look like few people are having these issues.

EDIT:
Ok, they just resolved the issue: http://answers.ea.com/t5/Crysis-3/Crysis-3-gone-from-my-game-list/m-p/532988#M2146


----------



## techtard (Feb 19, 2013)

Got the Hunter Edition from ther Never Settle Reloaded bundle, now I have some incentive to play Crysis 2 first. Bought it during a Steam sale and haven't touched it yet. 

I haven't been following Crysis 3, didn't want to spoil anything. But I am hearing good things.


----------



## Mindweaver (Feb 19, 2013)

HammerON said:


> Played a little bit of the SP and I have to say that I am impressed with the graphics so far!
> I am playing with two HD 7970's in Crossfire with no issues so far. I have everything maxed out and Motion BLur disabled. Game feels and looks great to me. Textures are amazing
> Haven't played MP yet with this release, but I will soon...



How much vRam is it using maxed out?


----------



## BigMack70 (Feb 19, 2013)

Wow this game is gorgeous. 

Single player is indeed significantly more impressive than the MP Alpha/Beta. Far and away the best looking game yet released. IMO it's similar to the original Crysis in that the graphics are so good that they elevate your experience with the game overall.

It does melt PCs, though... I'm playing maxed out with 2xSMAA at 1440p on a pair of overclocked 7970s and getting about 45fps average with minimums around the 30 mark. Very playable, no issues. I'm happy with that.

I am a little disappointed that the campaign is just 7 levels, but it is a LOT more fun than Crysis 2 so far.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Feb 19, 2013)

BigMack70 said:


> Wow this game is gorgeous.
> 
> Single player is indeed significantly more impressive than the MP Alpha/Beta. Far and away the best looking game yet released. IMO it's similar to the original Crysis in that the graphics are so good that they elevate your experience with the game overall.
> 
> ...



lol im screwed. running a pair of stock 7970s but at 5760x1200. cant wait to see what that's like.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Feb 19, 2013)

Leaving for Toronto, I cannot play on laptop 

and I think when I'll be back, I'll buy an HD7k or something enought powerful to run it maxed


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Feb 19, 2013)

Yay smoother than i expected. 
30-40 fps.
5760x1200p
Most settings maxed at very high.
post processing on high
motion blur medium
ansitropic filtering at 4x
AA at sxaa x1

If I change AA to mxaa x2, stays 28-32 fps so far. edit. drops to about 23-28 in the harsher spots.


----------



## BigMack70 (Feb 19, 2013)

Hybrid_theory said:


> Yay smoother than i expected.
> 30-40 fps.
> 5760x1200p
> Most settings maxed at very high.
> ...



Honestly, I like how 2xSMAA looks better than even 4xMSAA. They really did a nice job with SMAA on this game.


----------



## the54thvoid (Feb 19, 2013)

BigMack70 said:


> Wow this game is gorgeous.
> 
> Single player is indeed significantly more impressive than the MP Alpha/Beta. Far and away the best looking game yet released. IMO it's similar to the original Crysis in that the graphics are so good that they elevate your experience with the game overall.
> 
> ...



What drivers you on?


----------



## BigMack70 (Feb 19, 2013)

13.2 beta 5s

Can't get the beta 6 drivers to install.


----------



## the54thvoid (Feb 20, 2013)

BigMack70 said:


> 13.2 beta 5s
> 
> Can't get the beta 6 drivers to install.



I have the 6's downloaded but i'm still running 12.11 (beta 6).  Crysis 3 doesn't release in UK till Friday.  I have until then to try install the 13.2 6's.


----------



## BigMack70 (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm not too worried about it, since I'm not experiencing any corruption with AA enabled and the beta 6 drivers don't claim any performance improvements. Hoping for a beta 7 or something else that offers a performance bump.

One thing that I'm very thankful for is that I've experienced almost zero stutter. Sometimes crossfire can have some nasty stuttering when the framerate dips below 60 consistently, but not here. I haven't even had to fire up Radeon Pro for it


----------



## the54thvoid (Feb 20, 2013)

Could well be AMD's relationship with the developers.  Something they've hitherto been a bit rubbish at.  Nvidia had the best strategy to work with developers and AMD have finally bought into it.  Better drivers and better relations with developers = less buggy experience.


----------



## BigMack70 (Feb 20, 2013)

the54thvoid said:


> Could well be AMD's relationship with the developers.  Something they've hitherto been a bit rubbish at.  Nvidia had the best strategy to work with developers and AMD have finally bought into it.  Better drivers and better relations with developers = less buggy experience.



I was a bit  when I saw that AMD Gaming Evolved logo at the start of the game rather than the Nvidia TWIMTBP one that I'm so used to seeing on AAA games.

I'm a bit curious if there's tesselated ocean under the whole world like there was in Crysis 2, though


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Feb 20, 2013)

BigMack70 said:


> Honestly, I like how 2xSMAA looks better than even 4xMSAA. They really did a nice job with SMAA on this game.



i find 2xsmaa drops me below 30 fps. keeping at the 1x to keep it playable.


----------



## HammerON (Feb 20, 2013)

Mindweaver said:


> How much vRam is it using maxed out?



I will check tonight...


----------



## BigMack70 (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm seeing about 2GB vram use per GPU maxed w/2xSMAA at 1440p


----------



## Akrian (Feb 20, 2013)

Well, now I know why 4-6gb of VRAM is, well not that unreasonable.
Max Settings + max MSAA + 5760x1080 res = swap-fest. Afterburner shows unholy 9gb usage ( which is not correct, never is for some reasons, when it comes to tri-fire). But nevertheless it swaps badly.
Took down MSAA to medium - now shows 7gb and actually works fine.
GPU usage across all three of my 7970s - 60-70% at most.

Visually looks amazing

P.S. which is supposedly better MSAA or SMAA ? I'm a bit confused


----------



## HammerON (Feb 20, 2013)

The first time I tried to run 3 7970's, the game froze after about 10 minutes...
Two 7970's work great. Both run at 99%

What drivers are you using? 
I would love to see this game on your 3 monitors


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 20, 2013)

A buddy of mine just bought me Crysis 3. Woo! not looking forward to the download.


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 20, 2013)

Is the single player gameplay any good?


----------



## HammerON (Feb 20, 2013)

Haven't had the chance yet to play more than 30 minutes of the game (stupid work) so I can't tell you about the story line or AI
However the graphics thus far are amazing...


----------



## the54thvoid (Feb 20, 2013)

W1zzard said:


> Is the single player gameplay any good?



By the sounds of things looks like it could be a Benchmark for the reviews...  I'm going to try running it on 12.11 6's before installing the newest drivers.


----------



## NHKS (Feb 20, 2013)

need some max'ed out screen-shots, HammerON! or some good video sequence..


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 20, 2013)

HammerON said:


> Haven't had the chance yet to play more than 30 minutes of the game (stupid work) so I can't tell you about the story line or AI
> However the graphics thus far are amazing...



not interested in graphics, i want good gameplay


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Feb 20, 2013)

W1zzard said:


> Is the single player gameplay any good?



Like a refinement of 2 with a little bit of one's openness, or illusion of it.


----------



## claylomax (Feb 20, 2013)

W1zzard said:


> not interested in graphics, i want good gameplay



Couldn't agree more; graphics, graphics, graphics; how about the gameplay? It's a game at the end of the day.


----------



## erocker (Feb 20, 2013)

To sum up Crysis 3.



> "This is it: The mediocre game that screenshots will sell."
> -Kirk Hamilton, Kotaku.com



...and the multiplayer isn't very good either.


----------



## GamerGuy (Feb 20, 2013)

Here's a screenshot, but I've just started on this game.....guess who the bald guy is.


----------



## BigMack70 (Feb 20, 2013)

W1zzard said:


> Is the single player gameplay any good?



It's better than Crysis 2 in pretty much every respect (which makes me wonder why it's getting worse review scores but IMO these reviews are fair and Crysis 2's were stupidly inflated). Don't know if I'd say it's as good as Crysis 1's single player but there have been some really fun parts so far.

Let's be honest here, though - if graphics don't interest you, these games aren't going to impress you.

I'm also enjoying multiplayer so far too, though it's nothing special and I'm also horrible at it.


----------



## Akrian (Feb 20, 2013)

HammerON said:


> The first time I tried to run 3 7970's, the game froze after about 10 minutes...
> Two 7970's work great. Both run at 99%
> 
> What drivers are you using?
> I would love to see this game on your 3 monitors



13.2 beta 6


----------



## Durvelle27 (Feb 20, 2013)




----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Feb 20, 2013)

Man, TXAA makes the foliage look all nice and rich.


Spoiler











Best use of tessellation yet.. one where it can be seen and have an impact to aesthetics. It won't be long until open world games like Elderscrolls will look good as this in every bit of the map.


Spoiler











..and to cap all that eye candy, they left the fire hydrant thing as a flat texture :


Spoiler


----------



## claylomax (Feb 20, 2013)

erocker said:


> To sum up Crysis 3.
> 
> 
> 
> ...and the multiplayer isn't very good either.



I'm afraid you're right. Graphics are great, game is too short, vehicle handling is horrible and AI is really bad. But hey it looks great and it's very demanding, that's what most people want. No wonder they're giving it away with AMD cards, it's like a benchmark but one where you can actually play :shadedshu


----------



## BigMack70 (Feb 20, 2013)

I didn't mind the AI - it's basically the same type of AI in the first two Crysis games. It's competent, just not super smart about you cloaking.

What did people expect from this game? I'm confused that people seem disappointed that it's just sort of a fine but awesome looking shooter. Why anyone would expect more than that from this series confuses me.


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Feb 20, 2013)

BigMack70 said:


> What did people expect from this game? I'm confused that people seem disappointed that it's just sort of a fine but awesome looking shooter. Why anyone would expect more than that from this series confuses me.



If I want to look at something pretty, the internet has plenty of amazing things.  No matter how nice the jungle, I've seen landscapes that it just cannot touch.

When Crysis came out it was wholly new.  You could dick around, and do whatever you wanted.  Did you want to stealth in, have a silent genocide, then disappear into the night?  Did you want to level the entire area, leaving only a smoking crater in its place?  We got the chance to do either option, and everything in between.  No two instances were completely the same.

It was pretty, but it was also a decent game.  Story was...somewhat lacking would be a charitable way to put it.  At the same time, the Ceph were a decently mysterious and fun enemy.


That's why people want something more from Crysis.  People were pissed with Crysis 2, but it seems like Crytek only listened to their words, rather than the sentiment.  People immediately railed against the visuals.  Crytek answered by saying it was PC first.  People complained about the multiplayer.  Crytek attempts to make that more compelling.  What people didn't articulate well is that a tacked on single player game was unacceptable.  We expect Crytek to know that, but rarely articulate the sentiment to them.  

Is it unreasonable to ask that Crytek have the same vision that created Crysis, but put more polish into it (ala Crysis 2)?  I think it's reasonable.  Crysis, with more polish, better design, and some streamlining is what people want.  If Crytek could deliver that then people might be satisfied.  As it stands, it seems like Crysis 3 is more appropriately 2.5.  It continues an unfulfilling story, that might be passable if it were taped to the end of 2.  That kind of disappointment is what people want to avoid.


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 20, 2013)

My ISP frequent sucks balls. I downloaded it in 3 hours.... I was shocked! Looks like we get to start it up tonight.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Feb 20, 2013)

Does this mean I need to quickly beat Crysis 2 now!?


----------



## BigMack70 (Feb 20, 2013)

lilhasselhoffer said:


> If I want to look at something pretty, the internet has plenty of amazing things.  No matter how nice the jungle, I've seen landscapes that it just cannot touch.
> 
> When Crysis came out it was wholly new.  You could dick around, and do whatever you wanted.  Did you want to stealth in, have a silent genocide, then disappear into the night?  Did you want to level the entire area, leaving only a smoking crater in its place?  We got the chance to do either option, and everything in between.  No two instances were completely the same.
> 
> ...



I guess I saw Crysis differently than you... I saw it basically as Far Cry running next-gen graphics except this time there's aliens instead of trigens. It was a good game but I don't see how it did anything new other than in the realm of graphics.


----------



## RagingShadow07 (Feb 21, 2013)

Is anyone having issues with the Catalyst 13.2 beta 5 or 6 when running Crysis? I made it through the first level with no issues, but I've gotten four driver crashes and one DirectX-related BSOD running the 5 and 6 betas on my Crossfire 7970 in the second level.


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Feb 21, 2013)

BigMack70 said:


> I guess I saw Crysis differently than you... I saw it basically as Far Cry running next-gen graphics except this time there's aliens instead of trigens. It was a good game but I don't see how it did anything new other than in the realm of graphics.



Maybe I'm looking back through rose colored glasses.  


I remember it as better than just a graphical overhaul, but there's room for debate.  At least we can agree that the last two have been little more than eye candy generic shooters.


----------



## HyperCriticality (Feb 21, 2013)

I loved the MP Beta, but I'm not entirely sure I'm going to fork over the 60-70 dollars for a slightly improved game than the Beta.

Should I...?


----------



## BigMack70 (Feb 21, 2013)

HyperCriticality said:


> I loved the MP Beta, but I'm not entirely sure I'm going to fork over the 60-70 dollars for a slightly improved game than the Beta.
> 
> Should I...?



That's up to you. I'm sure if you just wait a couple months you'll be able to find a deal for it somehow for $30 or so.

I thought it was worth the $60 for the best graphics to date attached to an enjoyable single player, with a competent multiplayer. But I'm a bit of a graphics whore - I enjoyed this game 100x more than I would have if it had minecraft graphics.


----------



## HyperCriticality (Feb 21, 2013)

BigMack70 said:


> That's up to you. I'm sure if you just wait a couple months you'll be able to find a deal for it somehow for $30 or so.
> 
> I thought it was worth the $60 for the best graphics to date attached to an enjoyable single player, with a competent multiplayer. But I'm a bit of a graphics whore - I enjoyed this game 100x more than I would have if it had minecraft graphics.



Haha, I see. I do really enjoy the graphics...I'll have to ponder it.


----------



## Absolution (Feb 21, 2013)

Durvelle27 said:


> http://imageshack.us/a/img825/8585/0nikcab.jpg



Glad to see AMD doing well here.


----------



## claylomax (Feb 21, 2013)

This is with the latest Beta 6:


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 21, 2013)

Just tried to load the game up maxed out...






Oh dear oh dear oh dear...

Edit; Why does the second GPU-Z show 0% cpu utilization.. Shouldn't both cpu's on both cards have kicked in?


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Feb 22, 2013)

Just watched/read some reviews on this game, and I'm not liking what they say. It appears the main focus of this title was the mp, while seriously skimping on the campaign. Word is it's only 5 hrs long and the AI are even dumber than those in Crysis 2. About all it looks to be sp wise is candy graphics.

While some of you might say "It's the mp that sells a game", this is a trilogy, as in the story and campaign are supposed to be a focal point, not a cheap side show. I guess it's not surprising after seeing how much worse Crysis 2 was vs the original, but when you see average ratings of only 7.8/10 on the PC version, it's clear it didn't go out on a strong note. http://www.gamerankings.com/pc/667503-crysis-3/index.html

So while CryTek are quickly becoming a rather large studio, buying up the IP of studios in financial trouble on the cheap, I can't help but think they're going to become like Epic Games, whom make far worse use of their engine than some other teams do, and in this case it's clearly more the game content and AI than graphics.


----------



## BigMack70 (Feb 22, 2013)

Frag Maniac said:


> Just watched/read some reviews on this game, and I'm not liking what they say. It appears the main focus of this title was the mp, while seriously skimping on the campaign. Word is it's only 5 hrs long and the AI are even dumber than those in Crysis 2. About all it looks to be sp wise is candy graphics.



I've read the reviews as well, and I don't understand these complaints. Campaign is about 5-7 hours long, but it's basically the same length of a Halo campaign and yet you don't typically find people whining about those games' campaign lengths. 

It's also better in every respect - graphics, AI, level design, replayability, characters, story, etc - than Crysis 2 was. I've just about finished it and I already want to replay it. When I finished Crysis 2, I never wanted to touch it again because I thought it was so generic and blah.

The AI sometimes is too easy to fool with your invisibility, but that's really the only issue with the AI I've seen - and that's been true of every Crysis game.

I can see why some people may not like the game, but I don't understand the Crysis 3 reviews relative to Crysis 2's.


----------



## ThunderStorm (Feb 22, 2013)

This reminds me of RAGE somehow. Nice graphics, gameplay on the other hand just disappointing.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Feb 22, 2013)

While I'm not quite sure yet how it will play yet, it can't be denied a mere 6 or so hr campaign is not a great way to cap off the trilogy of a big series like this. That's merely the typical made from movies type game length. I've also read that AI, both CELL and Ceph, can be easily taken out one after the other, because like clockwork they all investigate their fallen the same, making them easy prey. 

I can see maybe one, or even two coming to take a look, but after a pile of corpses start building up, it's time to make the AI a bit less gullible. Too many games that have a stealth gameplay mechanic make this mistake. Look at Far Cry 3 for instance. You can use stealth, but you have to really earn it. When AI see a corpse their first reaction is to warn others, take cover, and investigate. If a lot have been killed they're more likely to take cover until they know where the threat is coming from, which makes sense.


----------



## HammerON (Feb 22, 2013)

Frag Maniac said:


> While I'm not quite sure yet how it will play yet, it can't be denied a mere 6 or so hr campaign is not a great way to cap off the trilogy of a big series like this. That's merely the typical made from movies type game length. I've also read that AI, both CELL and Ceph, can be easily taken out one after the other, because like clockwork they all investigate their fallen the same, making them easy prey.
> 
> I can see maybe one, or even two coming to take a look, but after a pile of corpses start building up, it's time to make the AI a bit less gullible. Too many games that have a stealth gameplay mechanic make this mistake. Look at Far Cry 3 for instance. You can use stealth, but you have to really earn it. When AI see a corpse their first reaction is to warn others, take cover, and investigate. If a lot have been killed they're more likely to take cover until they know where the threat is coming from, which makes sense.



Good point


----------



## Kabanosss (Feb 23, 2013)

What the hell? Crysis 3 kills even a super-powerful computers? 

Look at the chart ... and other results: *Test Graphics Cards in Crysis 3*


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Feb 24, 2013)

Anyone else noticing this is pushing hardware harder than anything else? My top card hit 83c with it's Twin Turbo II maxed out. First game to ever push my power usage into the 90s.


----------



## HammerON (Feb 24, 2013)

Yes it does push my system. I was playing with everything maxed out with two 7970's:









Was playable but Fraps was showing about 30-40 fps.
Reduced MSAA to x2 and fps are much better (can't remember exactly what they are...).


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Feb 24, 2013)

I can only stand it on FXAA, as far as frame rate goes. I think if I didn't mind shying away from 60 I'd do the lower TXAA setting. MSAA still doesn't look right.


----------



## Super XP (Feb 24, 2013)

Animalpak said:


> THE FIRST CRYSIS WAS VERY GOOD ON SINGLE PLAYER, Crysis 2 is a console port !!


I hate console ports. It took them some time to bring Crysis 2 to PC standards. Still a console port though with lacking quality.


----------



## D007 (Feb 24, 2013)

I want to get this but I am concerned it will be another boring but pretty game, like Crysis 2 was..


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Feb 24, 2013)

Just finished the game, I enjoyed it. Ending was pretty cool, it gave you some really good memories of the first game (not gonna spoil anything)


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 24, 2013)

i played 2 missions so far and the gameplay is decent. it's certainly better than crysis 2, definitely worse than far cry 3. there is no open world, it's just a linear shooter.


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 24, 2013)

HammerON said:


> Yes it does push my system. I was playing with everything maxed out with two 7970's:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130223/crysis3.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130223/crysis3 2.jpg
> 
> ...



Nice! I can only get medium working and it's still a bit choppy every now and then.


----------



## LDNL (Feb 24, 2013)

Just another one way tunnel run. Damnit crytek/ea! I wanted an open world game.


----------



## D007 (Feb 24, 2013)

W1zzard said:


> i played 2 missions so far and the gameplay is decent. it's certainly better than crysis 2, definitely worse than far cry 3. there is no open world, it's just a linear shooter.



Maybe I should be looking at FC3 then...lol..


----------



## WhiteNoise (Feb 24, 2013)

wow makes my pc chug! Playing at very high and had to lower it to just 'high' settings.


----------



## Frizz (Feb 24, 2013)

played the beginning so far, I thought I'd have been sweet with one 7970 but now I know it needs at least two for MAXIMUM eye candy. Yay for Crytek and their kick ass graphics engine, this is making me a little needy for an extra 7970.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Feb 24, 2013)

Super XP said:


> I hate console ports. It took them some time to bring Crysis 2 to PC standards. Still a console port though with lacking quality.



Crysis 2 never got to PC standards lol. Even with the HD texture pack and tesselation add-on it still wasn't that great. And get used to console ports, 90% of PC games are them.


----------



## Enmitynz (Feb 24, 2013)

The visuals in this game are really quite spectacular, the wind moving the grass is mesmerising and like others here - my 7970's were sweating! seen as low as 38fps in the jungle map, maybe even lower when I was trying to fend off the Ceph. But as soon as the action subsides I can't help but stop, look around and go oooohh. 

That said, its still not quite as ground breaking even in the graphics department as I had hoped for, but it's still more visually impressive than any other game i've played to date. Gameplay is better than C2 but not open like the original.


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 24, 2013)

Just finished the game. 8 hours total being stealthy and exploring the little bit I could. Overall I enjoyed it but the ending had me left wanting more. Gameplay was good, graphics, good. Story, meh.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Feb 24, 2013)

Just installed 314.09 with a modded inf. Runs noticably better so I tested out the AA modes again. All of them suck. Not a single one comes close to addressing the grass. Sticking with FXAA since the others just don't bring anything good to the table but they zap like 20-30 fps.


----------



## D007 (Feb 24, 2013)

Pretty much every post in here has validated my concerns. 
It's a linear shooter with a meh story and nice graphics.. 
I won't be getting it until it goes on sale. 
The Crysis franchise has imho died..
It has been beaten to death, hung and left out to dry, by the console..


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 24, 2013)

D007 said:


> The Crysis franchise has imho died..



I'm sure whoever picked up the suitcase full of $$ from AMD disagrees with you


----------



## Animalpak (Feb 24, 2013)

The next on our list is Metro 2033 last light, the only game on our spot that can stress high end hardware, will see what happen...

But i warn your Metro 2033 was a tunnel gameplay campaign and be sure Last Light will be the same... 

One way tunnel singleplayer campaign will remain our curse.


----------



## DayKnight (Feb 24, 2013)

HammerON said:


> Yes it does push my system. I was playing with everything maxed out with two 7970's:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130223/crysis3.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130223/crysis3 2.jpg
> 
> ...



Don't see any logic behind using 8x MSAA at that res. :shadedshu

Only logic I see is the logic of lulz, being applied here.


----------



## d1nky (Feb 24, 2013)

my cpu is bottlenecking and struggling, I had to set everything to medium so the cpu would be at 80-90% load and the gpu 50-70%! and multi thread usage is high 90s!!


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Feb 24, 2013)

d1nky said:


> my cpu is bottlenecking and struggling, I had to set everything to medium so the cpu would be at 80-90% load and the gpu 50-70%! and multi thread usage is high 90s!!



youve got some problems if your GPU usage is only 50-70%.


----------



## d1nky (Feb 24, 2013)

a shit cpu??!  fps is high tho and benchmarks are normal?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Feb 24, 2013)

d1nky said:


> a shit cpu??!



That, and possibly drivers.


----------



## d1nky (Feb 24, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> That, and possibly drivers.



13.2 beta 6! on benchmarks the gpu hits 99% but does drop down sometimes as expected


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Feb 24, 2013)

d1nky said:


> 13.2 beta 6! on benchmarks the gpu hits 99% but does drop down sometimes as expected



but in game it only does 50-70%?


----------



## d1nky (Feb 24, 2013)

yea medium settings, I think its due to bottleneck, I may be mistaken! ill max settings and see what happens


----------



## Kast (Feb 24, 2013)

http://www.overclock.net/t/1364200/...-and-performance-boost-cpu-limited-users-only

Has anyone else tried this yet ? Helped me increase my fps by 5-10 in certain areas.


----------



## the54thvoid (Feb 24, 2013)

d1nky said:


> yea medium settings, I think its due to bottleneck, I may be mistaken! ill max settings and see what happens



Are you using v-sync?  If you are the usage drops off at 60 fps.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 24, 2013)

I ordered a 7950 and its coming with this game  I had fun playing the MP alpha.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Feb 24, 2013)

This game has finally brought my gaming rig to its knees... 3D gaming at 5760x1080 is completely out of the question on dual 680s, was thinking of moving one of my 680s from the den to my office and try 3-way SLI but I doubt it'll make any difference.

Currently running everything at very-high, but no FSAA of any kind, and then I can play at 30~35 FPS at that res, even with my CPU OCd to 4.8Ghz at 1.33V, I'm afraid only SLI Titans or perhaps 3x7970s Ghz Ed. may run this game at very-high with any FSAA enabled... 

Even without FSAA the game looks gorgeous, there's so much detail and the environment is so dynamic that you can hardly notice any jaggies, often I find myself running away from combat just to have time to digest the visuals, it's that amazing.

My other rig runs the game at 1080p maxed out, and using TXAA on a 60" TV is a sight to behold, ironically I have completed more missions gaming in my den from my couch than in my "main" gaming rig...

I was hoping I would be ready for Star Citizen maxed out, but seeing that it'll run on this same engine, and we are at least over a year from the release date, I doubt anything slower than Titan will run that game maxed out.

So far I'm really enjoying this game, and I love Pycho's character, he was my favorite character in the original games, I love to see him back, even without his nanosuit, or perhaps the fact that he's more vulnerable and shows humanity and hubris makes him more endearing, a great game so far!


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Feb 24, 2013)

Could somebody else try 314.09 and measure there fps before and after? I forgot to get hard numbers before doing it. http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=375202


----------



## d1nky (Feb 24, 2013)

screen shots of my cpu/gpu usage (gpu usage at top between temp and core =%)(cpu usage after frequencies)(rest labelled)

when im in action on max settings my cpu hits high 90% usage but gpu 90ish (avg fps 40ish)
when im in action on medium settings cpu hits 80ish+ gpu 50-70% (avg fps 90)

MEDIUM EVERYTHING:








MAX EVERYTHING:





hope this shows you what im talking about!


----------



## Enmitynz (Feb 24, 2013)

What are you using to monitor cpu usage man? If its afterburner i had no idea it did that and ill be installi g that quicksmart lol


----------



## d1nky (Feb 24, 2013)

afterburner and hwinfo, run them together, configure hwinfo in the sensors panel and go from there.  best way I found to set up the OSD is play a game 800x600 fullscreen OFF and select your arrangement!


----------



## Section-9 (Feb 25, 2013)

Kast said:


> http://www.overclock.net/t/1364200/...-and-performance-boost-cpu-limited-users-only
> 
> Has anyone else tried this yet ? Helped me increase my fps by 5-10 in certain areas.



Thanks for linking to that! HPET off, STR tool on "maximum". 

Crysis 3 is running great. 

Glad I gave this shot.


----------



## d1nky (Feb 25, 2013)

im trying it now, re edit to tell how you how it went!

EDIT: WOW!! from avg 40fps high settings to avg 80, max 120+ on high! so I just added a lil bit more oc to the cpu and getting back in game lol


----------



## Section-9 (Feb 25, 2013)

That's great man, I too was surprised with the results. 

Game is much more playable/enjoyable now.


----------



## dcf-joe (Feb 25, 2013)

For that Timer app, are you supposed to run it after starting the game?

That is what I did, and my current resolution was already set to .5 milliseconds.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Feb 25, 2013)

LDNL said:


> Just another one way tunnel run. Damnit crytek/ea! I wanted an open world game.


I would'nt say its a tunnel run whack a mole ala COD or Crysis 2.. it somewhat went back to its Crysis 1 roots where you arrive on a wide area, tag enemies with your binoculars and decide on your approach. Botch your approach, and they call for reinforcements and you will probably end up running for cover or jumping to a lake to "cool them off".. or you can just go maximum armor and engage them.. or not engage them at all and bypass the whole area. Imo you can't do that with CoD or other railway shooter. There are still corridor areas, but most often feel like they were used as a "transition" to the next open area. One of the vehicle maps was even quite open imo.. instead of one straight road, you have plenty of options on how to execute the objective.

The storyline also gives a feel of connection with Crysis1 and raptor team.. especially when you played the first. 

Currently enjoying multiplayer. Haven't mastered all of the maps yet.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Feb 25, 2013)

I did a comparison of the AA methods. FXAA does alright. SMAA does a little bit better but not enough for the performance hit. TXAA is the only thing that hits the grass, and it also produces a screenshot of the smallest filesize I guess from loss of detail. I'd probably pick this one after FXAA. MSAA has the biggest hit and doesn't really look better than anything else.

*FXAA*





*SMAA*





*TXAA*





*MSAA*


----------



## d1nky (Feb 25, 2013)

why haven't I got TXAA?


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Feb 25, 2013)

d1nky said:


> why haven't I got TXAA?



Green team only.

I only tested the max of each setting so maybe the lower TXAA is the sweet spot; assuming it cuts back on the blur.


----------



## d1nky (Feb 25, 2013)

ahh I see.... I just googled it! I should pay more attention lol....well being one of the redteam I too notice fps drops dramatically through AA settings


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Feb 25, 2013)

15th Warlock said:


> This game has finally brought my gaming rig to its knees... 3D gaming at 5760x1080 is completely out of the question on dual 680s, was thinking of moving one of my 680s from the den to my office and try 3-way SLI but I doubt it'll make any difference.
> 
> Currently running everything at very-high, but no FSAA of any kind, and then I can play at 30~35 FPS at that res, even with my CPU OCd to 4.8Ghz at 1.33V, I'm afraid only SLI Titans or perhaps 3x7970s Ghz Ed. may run this game at very-high with any FSAA enabled...
> 
> ...



I think it comes down to what fps you want. For me 30+ looks smooth so Im happy with that. running 30-35 fps at 5760x1200 with dual 7970s. Most settings very high except post processing. Running smaax1.

Its funny turning it to msaax8 it gets below 1fps. lol


----------



## DayKnight (Feb 25, 2013)

d1nky said:


> why haven't I got TXAA?



Green team and only 6 series GPU's and above.


----------



## d1nky (Feb 25, 2013)

finished the game.....thought it could of been longer tbh! whens crisis 4 out??! lol oh multiplayer takes a nasty chunk from fps! avg 30fps


----------



## Frizz (Feb 26, 2013)

I stopped playing at I think mission 3 where there's alot of water and ruined buildings mainly because of the choppiness 0fps even on high settings. I think I'll wait til they enable Depth of Field to be turned off since AFAIK it's the main FPS killer in any DX11 title apart from AA and Tesselation.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Feb 26, 2013)

Should I play through Crysis 2 or just watch a video of the single player in 5 minutes? Like is it really necessary to play Crysis 2 in order to understand Crysis 3? I "beat" Crysis 1.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Feb 26, 2013)

Changed my mind. TXAA is too blurry at either level. SMAA seems to hit a little of everything without too horrible of a performance hit.


----------



## chaotic_uk (Feb 26, 2013)

where can i get a legal download ? , i refuse to pay £39.95 origin wants to chage me for the download . any legit place to get legit keys for less than £30 please ?


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Feb 27, 2013)

Cheapest I've seen is around $35 USD from India with $5 shipping on eBay (English version of course). Problem is UK is a smaller market than US, so there's not as many bargain options early on in a release of a big title.

That said, I have seen such deals for the UK lower than 30 pounds.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Crysis-3-...ideo_Games_Video_Games_JS&hash=item1e7785fca5

That's roughly equivalent to $36 USD with $4.50 shipping, not bad.


----------



## HammerON (Feb 27, 2013)

So I went to play last night and when I opened Origin and clicked on the game it started to update. After the update was finished I started to play and noticed that my fps were really low. Looked at Afterburner and it appears the Crossfire is now broken. I had two 7970's enabled and Afterburner was showing one near 90% and the other about 10-15%
Might have to try the latest Beta 7 drivers...
Anyone else notice this with Crossfire?


----------



## erixx (Feb 27, 2013)

it looks awesome but after quake, unreal, HL, and whatever dozens of imitations, do we still need corridor shooters? why industrial plants with no workers just guards? why elevators, stairs, empty buildings of all kind (but always fucking DARK!) and then... aliens, zombies or nazis?????????????????????
why the same patrolling routines around maps, why always alarms? but never true real and maybe victorious massive counterattacks as you would expect from an trained force?
why always tv-screens everywhere with bullshit?

I wish Spec Ops The Line was as well made as this but with that more original scenary and story (not finished yet by me)

Far Cry 3 is truly refreshing again after this : )


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Feb 27, 2013)

HammerON said:


> Anyone else notice this with Crossfire?



Don't know about Origin, try disabling it's overlay if you can, but low GPU usage can happen even on Nvidia. There's a guy with three 680s in SLI that was getting 50% or less GPU usage on each card. Then he tried using a tool called Timer Resolution, and his FPS jumped from 70 to 90.

Timer Resolution is a small app that uses about 2MB RAM and speeds up the latency between the CPU and GPU, which is especially useful in multi GPU setups. The CPU calculates the rendering data per frame then sends it to the GPU for it to be rendered. This app merely expedites the speed at which the CPU sends each set of frame data to the GPU.

I think Timer Resolution was mentioned in this or another thread. Whether it helps or not depends on your system setup. On my single GPU rig with i7 950 @ 3.2GHz, 7970 @ 1000/1450, and 6GB RAM @ CAS 7, it added maybe only 1-2 frames (yes, I now have the game), or roughly 47 FPS ave to 48 or 49. My desktop CPU to GPU latency was showing as 15.6ms, and in game at 10ms. The tool lowered the latency to a max of 5ms.

I've noticed a much greater difference by just studying the cvar list and coming up with some of my own performance tweaks. I was getting only 35 FPS average at first, and now roughly 45-50 average. I use max settings @ 1080p with FXAA and no VSync and motion blur. The only slight visual difference after the tweaks is distant grass isn't blowing in the wind, but why it would even do that in a domed city doesn't make much sense anyway, and you have to look close to even notice it.

Here's the tweaks I use. These can all be placed in an autoexec.cfg file you make (via renaming a text file) and place in your Crysis 3 directory. I got the cvar list here. TweakGuides.com will soon have a guide that will probably be more detailed though.

g_radialBlur=Off
e_GsmCache=On
r_TessellationTriangleSize=16
e_MergedMeshesInstanceDist=4
e_MergedMeshesViewDistRatio=4
r_TexturesStreamPoolSize=1024
r_ssao=SSAO
r_HDRBloomRatio=1.0
r_DepthOfField=Off
r_SilhouettePOM=Off
r_WaterTessellationHW=Off

As for the game, meh, lackluster linear shooter no better than 7.5/10 IMO. Granted they brought in some interesting new Ceph, but they're still basing the more challenging combat scenarios on the God mode-like suit, they made Psycho a pudgy, dysfunctional whiner, the CELL are still clueless AI wise, the Ceph foot troops often rummage about near you without attacking due to apparent limited AI pathing, there's too much repetitious navigating through ruined buildings, and even the wide open areas have to be navigated pretty much on a linear path. They tried to make it epic and cinematic but it fails on so many levels. Even had they gone over the top the other direction with Psycho and used Jason Statham's likeness, voice, and innovative martial arts style, at least it would have been more interesting. I've played through this about 1.5 times, but it's Dead Space 3 that get's most of my attention lately, despite having played through it at least 7 times. My fave recent games are Max Payne 3 and Far Cry 3, but nothing I've played lately has more replay value than Dead Space 3.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Feb 27, 2013)

Hammer, check this out. Even if Origin is causing some of that, you'll probably get better crossfire performance with the new 13.2b7 driver, which "Resolves an intermittent hang seen in Crossfire configurations with the new Crysis 3 patch"

http://support.amd.com/us/kbarticles/Pages/amdcatalyst132betadriver.aspx#sthash.KKDYL8l0.dpuf


----------



## DayKnight (Feb 27, 2013)

The AMD BETA drivers are out for this issue.

No sweat. lol


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Feb 28, 2013)

AMD still shocking the hell out of us with these quick driver fixes. W1zzard, did they hire one of your relatives or something? LOL


----------



## HammerON (Feb 28, 2013)

I am going to download them tonight and see if it fixes the problem (as it states it should). Before they patched the game both HD 7970's were in the high 90% range.
I also was in discussion with Mindweaver and he is going to work on one of his cool "Config Utilities" for Crysis 3



Frag Maniac said:


> AMD still shocking the hell out of us with these quick driver fixes. W1zzard, did they hire one of your relatives or something? LOL



I am pleased as well at AMD's quick response to this issue
I wonder if this driver release will allow me to run three HD 7970's as well. Adding a third one after the game was released resulted in extremely poor performance


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Feb 28, 2013)

Keep a watch out for a TweakGuides.com guide on it too. Koroush is not the most brainy tech head out their, but his drive to improve the gaming experience, modesty, and ability to reach out to those in the know about cvar details makes him one of the best  technical game guide authors out there.

http://tweakguides.com/

_"Crysis 3
22 February 2013

Crysis 3 is finally here. As promised by Crytek, the game delivers superb visuals, as well as solid gameplay. I've prepared a YouTube Video showing Crysis 3 at maximum settings, with the exception of only 1x SMAA Anti-aliasing. You can see that the game is very system intensive. I'm now going to get down to the task of doing a Crysis 3 Tweak Guide, and although it may take a while to complete, this time there won't be any clearance delays."_


----------



## techtard (Feb 28, 2013)

I haven't even gotten around to playing Crysis 3 yet. Still working on Dragonborn.
Maybe by the time I get into the game AMD will have a nicely optimized driver.

It's kinda stupid that a game that they partnered for is not optimized properly at launch on their end.


----------



## RagingShadow07 (Feb 28, 2013)

Even the new 13.2 beta 7 drivers cause driver crashes for me in Crysis 3. I've tried every version from 13.2 beta 4 and up, and every one of them makes the drivers crash or gives a BSOD. I'm losing hope .


----------



## DayKnight (Feb 28, 2013)

Frag Maniac said:


> Keep a watch out for a TweakGuides.com guide on it too. Koroush is not the most brainy tech head out their, but his drive to improve the gaming experience, modesty, and ability to reach out to those in the know about cvar details makes him one of the best  technical game guide authors out there.
> 
> http://tweakguides.com/
> 
> ...



The worst time my life was when he shifted to Nvidia's (GeFroce) website. I knew that he will be nothing but a piece of sh** to them and that is what happened.

I am so f'in glad he left their website. 

We still haven't seen Far Cry 3 guide by him because of those Nvidian fags. 

'Internal Clearance'.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Feb 28, 2013)

Just finished downloading the game. Time to start the single player.


----------



## HammerON (Feb 28, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Just finished downloading the game. Time to start the single player.



Let us know how you like or dislike the game. Also curious how it runs on a GTX 680???


----------



## claylomax (Feb 28, 2013)

erixx said:


> Far Cry 3 is truly refreshing again after this : )



After all you complained in your post, you prefer to hunt leaves? Seriously?


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Feb 28, 2013)

Reworked my autoexec.cfg using Baldur's cvar configurator:

Depth of Field
r_DepthOfField = 0
; Tessellation
e_Tessellation = 1
; Pixel Accurate Displacement Maps
r_SilhouettePOM = 1
; Real-time Volumetric Cloud Shadows
r_FogShadows = 1
; Explosion Blur
g_radialBlur = 0
; Texture Pool Size (MB)
r_TexturesStreamPoolSize = 1024
; LOD distance ratio
e_LodRatio = 20
; View distance ratio (Vegetation)
e_ViewDistRatioVegetation = 100
; Bloom amount
r_HDRBloomRatio = 0.10
; Tessellation Triangle Target Size
r_TessellationTriangleSize = 16
; View distance ratio (General)
e_ViewDistRatio = 100
; View distance ratio (Detail)
e_ViewDistRatioDetail = 100

Very handy little tool: http://www.mycrysis.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=64&t=56955

Just finished my 2nd  play through. Getting the hang of some parts better, but still getting hung up on lots of the terrain and route finding in those crazy tubes. I hit some optional objectives I missed the first run, but most of them are lackluster.

I know I keep harping about Dead Space 3, but it has loads of bang for buck. It's optional missions are some of the best and longest in any game I've played. One in particular is brutal to get through on the hardest difficulty setting without new game +.


----------



## erixx (Feb 28, 2013)

claylomax said:


> After all you complained in your post, you prefer to hunt leaves? Seriously?



No not. But map-wise and in a certain degree gameplay-wise.

- Now being more useful to this fine community, it is running well on my 670 at all High settings. "Very High" made it a bit sluggish. (def=1900x1000)
- Crashed a lot to desktop on second mission.
- Beautiful in open maps
- Is my mate always going to climb on roofs and me not?   
- Game loads soo fast, unbelievable engine.


----------



## Fluffmeister (Feb 28, 2013)

Crysis 3 Performance Test: Graphics & CPU @ TechSpot

http://www.techspot.com/review/642-crysis-3-performance/


----------



## cdawall (Feb 28, 2013)

Fluffmeister said:


> Crysis 3 Performance Test: Graphics & CPU @ TechSpot
> 
> http://www.techspot.com/review/642-crysis-3-performance/



Wonder why they stopped at 4.5ghz with the AMD chip...I would be curious to see how it did at 5ghz since that's what the vast majority will clock to.


----------



## d1nky (Feb 28, 2013)

cdawall said:


> Wonder why they stopped at 4.5ghz with the AMD chip...I would be curious to see how it did at 5ghz since that's what the vast majority will clock to.



or the other amd chips for that matter.....


----------



## erixx (Feb 28, 2013)

Well girls, that ramming train cutscene was cool and what came after also....!!! Cheers Crytek!!!

We need a free fly or god mode command to explore these worlds properly


----------



## jonathan1107 (Feb 28, 2013)

Hey guys, I'm trying to play crysis 3 with 60fps steady... any tips to which tweaks should be done?

I've read a few things about the autoexec.cfg and and I'm not sure which settings are "taxing" my system the most. Look @ system specs and you'll see I have a pretty decent rig...

Feel free to shoot me a link if you don't feel like re-explaining the tweaks


----------



## cdawall (Feb 28, 2013)

d1nky said:


> or the other amd chips for that matter.....





> At its default clock frequency of 3.50GHz, the Core i7-3770K drove the GTX 680 to a silky smooth 64fps, but if you wanted to overclock, 4.0GHz yields 8% more frames and 4.50GHz nets a 17% increase for a total of 75fps.
> 
> We saw similar trends with the FX-8350, but since the chip already comes clocked at 4.0GHz, it doesn't leave as much headroom. Still, we managed to increase the average frame rate by 10% from 61fps to 67fps.



WTF? lol what I see is with the same overclock of 1ghz there is a good chance the FX8350 would perform better...I wonder if a certain review site was trying to show a certain brand performing better


----------



## jonathan1107 (Feb 28, 2013)

jonathan1107 said:


> Hey guys, I'm trying to play crysis 3 with 60fps steady... any tips to which tweaks should be done?
> 
> I've read a few things about the autoexec.cfg and and I'm not sure which settings are "taxing" my system the most. Look @ system specs and you'll see I have a pretty decent rig...
> 
> Feel free to shoot me a link if you don't feel like re-explaining the tweaks



bump


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Feb 28, 2013)

jonathan1107 said:


> Hey guys, I'm trying to play crysis 3 with 60fps steady... any tips to which tweaks should be done?



I linked above to a tool by Baldur, whom is part of the CryTek staff in the UK studio, that auto generates an autoexec.cfg file and has a GUI taking you through the most common tweaks for performance. http://www.mycrysis.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=64&t=56955


----------



## SaiZo (Feb 28, 2013)

I want to play this game so badly, but I have no DX11 support


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Feb 28, 2013)

SaiZo said:


> I want to play this game so badly, but I have no DX11 support


Supposedly there's a DX10 workaround for it now, 



Spoiler



It merely involves editing the game's DX library, so it doesn't even touch your system DX files. I'm not sure why the game's installer would even allow it to install on a system with a non DX11 card, but some have already said the hack works.

http://crysis3dx10hack.blogspot.com/

Crysis 3 DX10 Hack - YouTube

It comes with two tradeoffs, one being minor. Obviously you can't enable advanced tesselation, which is never an option on DX9 or 10 anyway, but the real drawback is you can't enable ANY ambient occlusion lighting at all, becasue Crysis 3 is only equipped with the DX11 kind.

Note: if you get prompted for a password when trying to extract it, try 7Zip.


----------



## jonathan1107 (Feb 28, 2013)

how come I get Worst performance using my gtx670 in SLI than in single config for crysis 3 ?

(I'm usin the 313.96 drivers)


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Feb 28, 2013)

jonathan1107 said:


> how come I get Worst performance using my gtx670 in SLI than in single config for crysis 3 ?
> 
> (I'm usin the 313.96 drivers)



Monitor your GPU usage per card while playing. MSI Afterburner can do it. If it's low on both cards or high one and low on the other, you may be having CPU to GPU latency issues. The app Timer Resolution mentioned earlier can hlep with this.

http://www.lucashale.com/timer-resolution/


----------



## jonathan1107 (Feb 28, 2013)

jonathan1107 said:


> how come I get Worst performance using my gtx670 in SLI than in single config for crysis 3 ?
> 
> (I'm usin the 313.96 drivers)



Ok I fixed it... (by the way I cannot see my GPU usage cause I use the K-BOOST feature from Precision x)

I usually set my 2nd card to be the dedicated physx card (cause it tends to be the cooler card)... I put it BACK TO "auto-select" and my FPS doubled in crysis 3... !?

dunno what happened


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Mar 1, 2013)

jonathan1107 said:


> I usually set my 2nd card to be the dedicated physx card (cause it tends to be the cooler card)... I put it BACK TO "auto-select" and my FPS doubled in crysis 3... !?



Pffft, no wonder, that makes your prior statement claiming you were running SLI inaccurate, because both cards need to be setup for graphics rendering to run SLI. Using one for PhysX nullifies that. Besides, high end current gen Nvidia cards can do PhysX AND rendering, there's no reason to use one just for PhysX.

That said, personally I would never use an app that doesn't let you monitor GPU usage. You may be able to run GPU-Z alongside it and get a rough idea, but it won't show onscreen while the game is playing like Afterburner can.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm having an odd problem where my first gpu is topping out at 90% usage and I've lost 5fps. No setting or driver has changed. And no the timer thing doesn't help, it wouldn't anyway since this is a recent problem. I tried reinstalling the game, I guess I'll have to cleanout and redo the driver next. Only seems to effect Crysis 3 though.


----------



## HammerON (Mar 1, 2013)

Well I was hoping that the latest Beta driver would allow me to utilize two GPU's as I was able to before they patched the game a couple days ago.
Here is what I saw last night while playing as far as GPU utilization:


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 1, 2013)

I will definitely say Crysis 3 on nearly every level is better then Crysis 2. Graphics, Story, Gameplay, all of it.

I am maxing it out with SMAA i think I chose at high everything else on VERY HIGH at 1920 x 1200, getting i think around 40fps(Havent checked) but runs very smooth, and with my 680 on water, never gets higher then 45c temps.

Anyone trying to get AA to work on the grass, you need to enable Antialiasing - Transparency in your Nvidia Control Panel im pretty sure.

EDIT: @HammerON 

Ill get some real FPS numbers for you guys tomorrow night. The Stalkers are annoying, especially when your out in the tall grass, I want to be ontop of the broken train cars so I can see shit lol.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Mar 1, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> The Stalkers are annoying, especially when your out in the tall grass, I want to be ontop of the broken train cars so I can see shit lol.



Oh trust me, there are places you can be where they just rummage around below you acting stupid or scared. The physics of the terrain and bushes is odd too. There are many places I've gotten stuck, and with no checkpoint reload, you have to quit then resume, annoying. 

There's lots of bushes that are like big rocks, you can't pass through them and when you get on top of them they are solid. Got stuck in the opening at the end of one of those wrecked train cars where a bush was covering the bottom half of it. 

Bad enough the gameplay is so linear, but the terrain makes it even more so. There's also a lot of places you can't platform onto, despite being no higher than those you can.

I miss the old CryTek stuff. In Far Cry 1 you could really roam without invisible walls, and even when you got to a good snipe spot that way, the enemies would still react well if you went loud.


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Mar 1, 2013)

They should remake the original Crysis with the new engine for PC. Maybe have a few adjustments to perfect the original as it was the by far the best out of them all. Along the way including new weapons or making maps bigger etc.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Mar 1, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Anyone trying to get AA to work on the grass, you need to enable Antialiasing - Transparency in your Nvidia Control Panel im pretty sure.



That appears to have worked with MSAA. I don't think it functions with the other AA options (my fps stayed the same.) Nuked performance with 8x msaa + 8x ss. I'd need Titan quad SLI to run like that.


----------



## SaiZo (Mar 1, 2013)

Frag Maniac said:


> Supposedly there's a DX10 workaround for it now,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Downloaded the file. It appears to have a password to it.
And nowhere is it told that it would be password protected.. Great.

EDIT: I'll buy a new graphics card anyway, I want to play it..


----------



## claylomax (Mar 1, 2013)

SaiZo said:


> And nowhere is it told that it would be password protected.. Great.



He did tell you to use 7Zip if prompted.


----------



## erixx (Mar 1, 2013)

I had no idea I could, but with the spacebar *you can* jump in one jump on top for the trainwrecks in the middel of those grassy areas with alien insects.


----------



## jonathan1107 (Mar 1, 2013)

Can't believe how hard it is to achieve a solid 60fps in crysis 3 with everything maxed out with my current specs... I'm still tryin to figure out if it's just the game eating my GPUs alive or if it's badly optimized...

I mean, shouldn't I be able to play this maxed with 2x670 directcu ii 2gb ?

For the others out here tryin to get a fluid 60 fps in this game, here are my findings up to now:
The 2 most TAXING settings are the AA and the Shadows. Especially if you put TXAA on. After these 2, you'll want to consider lowering "particles" and "post-processing" as they are the two other most Taxing settings...

The more I play this game, the more I see that something in the optimization is wrong.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Mar 1, 2013)

claylomax said:


> He did tell you to use 7Zip if prompted.


^^^, and when I tested it that way, I got it to unzip. It's worth a shot, at least until you can get a DX11 card. A neighbor of mine will be trying it on his 9800GT sys as soon as he clears enough HDD space. I'll report back on how well it works.

@jonathan,
Are you checking your GPU usage? Some have reported low usage on each card or low on one and high on another. Timer Resolution can improve CPU to GPU latency and help raise GPU usage in such cases.


----------



## the54thvoid (Mar 1, 2013)

HammerON said:


> Well I was hoping that the latest Beta driver would allow me to utilize two GPU's as I was able to before they patched the game a couple days ago.
> Here is what I saw last night while playing as far as GPU utilization



Not understanding that.  I'm getting 99% on both gpu's.  Occasionally one gpu doesn't work but if I alt-tab (had to do that in the past with 2 5850's playing L4D) it brings the second one on straight away.

I'm using 13.2 beta 6 and Origin plus Crysis 3 both patched and up to date.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 1, 2013)

Honestly, I don't mind that Crysis 3 is linear, the last FPS ive played that wasn't linear was Far Cry 3. With an FPS i come to expect it to be linear to be honest, kind of what the FPS genre has been known for lately. 

One thing wish, was that there wasn't so many invisible walls though for Crysis. there are so many perfect areas to go to get around the enemy all stealthy.


----------



## SaiZo (Mar 1, 2013)

claylomax said:


> He did tell you to use 7Zip if prompted.



I did 
Didn't work..


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Mar 1, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> One thing wish, was that there wasn't so many invisible walls though for Crysis. there are so many perfect areas to go to get around the enemy all stealthy.



That's actually what I was referring to more than linear objective gameplay. There's a lot of maps that have the appearance at first of having many possible routes and vantage points to use, only to find they are littered with invisible walls, terrain you can get stuck in, etc.

If you try and play it with any freedom of roaming, it quickly becomes a very clumsy, restrictive feeling game. They may as well just highlight a pathway on the ground and tell you it has to be followed diligently.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Mar 2, 2013)

This fixes the shitty slow motion grass. Add it to an autoexec.

e_MergedMeshesInstanceDist = 100

After setting it load a save then leave and close the game. For some reason this setting doesn't work right the first time you enter the game with it. You could probably get away with a lower setting (20-50) if you're not picky. Hits the cpu more. That timer app finally does something for me with this.




cdawall said:


> WTF? lol what I see is with the same overclock of 1ghz there is a good chance the FX8350 would perform better...I wonder if a certain review site was trying to show a certain brand performing better



Trying too hard to find a problem. You can throw an ivy to 5 ghz too.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 2, 2013)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> This fixes the shitty slow motion grass. Add it to an autoexec.
> 
> e_MergedMeshesInstanceDist = 100
> 
> ...



It's the way he phrases it...Like it is limited to 4.5ghz. It gains more % wise for the same speed I would wager a bet if he retested at 5ghz it would perform better than the ivy at 4.5ghz which is a little more standard for those.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 2, 2013)

Frag Maniac said:


> That's actually what I was referring to more than linear objective gameplay. There's a lot of maps that have the appearance at first of having many possible routes and vantage points to use, only to find they are littered with invisible walls, terrain you can get stuck in, etc.
> 
> If you try and play it with any freedom of roaming, it quickly becomes a very clumsy, restrictive feeling game. They may as well just highlight a pathway on the ground and tell you it has to be followed diligently.



Agreed. Im still enjoying it though. Maybe they will update it to get rid of some of the walls


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 2, 2013)

I have no idea where everyone is saying the game is short. I have close to 5 hours in the game already, and I am only on the 3rd mission out of 7 haha.


----------



## HammerON (Mar 2, 2013)

About 5.5 hours MP and 5.5 hours SP...
I think I am on the third mission is SP.


----------



## the54thvoid (Mar 2, 2013)

Just under 8 hours on veteran.  Really enjoyed it.  It was linear but in a very wide corridor to explore kinda linear, so very acceptable for me.  Liked the ending, didn't care it wasn't that hard (once you knew what to do).

Will uninstall and maybe come back to it again in a few months, try it with hand to hand only or something.  

As for the ending..



Spoiler



I think Crysis 4 could be a peaceful farming sim on that tropical island with Lawrence Barnes trying to keep on top of gophers, lizards and poor soil conditions.  He could use his new nano spade and his nano tractor to make it all good.


----------



## claylomax (Mar 2, 2013)

jonathan1107 said:


> or if it's badly optimized



Well it's optimized to run badly; Crytek CEO warned that it would melt our computers, so it's tough to run, that's what many wished.
I write this from a pool of two melted GTX 480's and an overclock i7 3820 at 4.625 mhz


----------



## 15th Warlock (Mar 2, 2013)

I'm thoroughly enjoying this game, it's a solid FPS and there's so many weapons it's crazy, I've probably played SP for over 4 hrs, I really hope the game doesn't end soon, as I'm having a lot of fun playing it, the story's a little far fetched but I really love how Psycho has been portrayed so far, he's the star of the game IMO


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Mar 3, 2013)

Anyone try messing with FOV yet? Going from 55 to 60 took off 5 fps.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 3, 2013)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> Anyone try messing with FOV yet? Going from 55 to 60 took off 5 fps.



Really? the hell!?


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Mar 3, 2013)

Guess that's the real reason why consoles have shitty FOV. Going lower gave me a huge boost.


----------



## jonathan1107 (Mar 3, 2013)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> Guess that's the real reason why consoles have shitty FOV. Going lower gave me a huge boost.



typical with games "supposingly" optimized for PC (actually another console port). I know crysis 3 looks pretty good and all, but it's obvious it has the same problems other console ports have...

Shadows being rendered by the CPU, FOV affecting the FPS a lot because increasing FOV means you can see more objects to load (which guess what?: are rendered by the CPU instead of the GPU) and while you'd think crysis 3 is well optimized because your GPU usage might be high, that's only because they've arranged for some eye candy to eat your GPU (like AA and Post processing and Game effects)... Your GPU is not being used to its full potential...

And if it was, everybody here would have higher FPS in crysis 3, and NOBODY would feel the need to buy a Better Graphics card and that's exactly what they want people to think: "oooh Crysis 3 is a monster, it will eat your PC, you Need better hardware..." lol

that is the reason I'm stuck having to fiddle around, tweaking all the settings, tryin all the tricks I know to keep as much eye candy as I can while staying @ a solid 60fps


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Mar 4, 2013)

jonathan1107 said:


> typical with games "supposingly" optimized for PC (actually another console port). I know crysis 3 looks pretty good and all, but it's obvious it has the same problems other console ports have...
> 
> Shadows being rendered by the CPU, FOV affecting the FPS a lot because increasing FOV means you can see more objects to load (which guess what?: are rendered by the CPU instead of the GPU) and while you'd think crysis 3 is well optimized because your GPU usage might be high, that's only because they've arranged for some eye candy to eat your GPU (like AA and Post processing and Game effects)... *Your GPU is not being used to its full potential...*
> 
> ...



Really......................................tell me more about the obvious

I think its been pretty aware in the last few years that our hardware isn't being used at its fullest, regardless of game. We have the hardware to do a lot more, its the developers that are putting the time or willing to do so.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Mar 4, 2013)

Just a little trivia on the FOV. According to the Cvar Configurator the CryTek guy from the UK made for the game, that default 60 FOV you're seeing on a 16:9 aspect ratio is actually 60 vertical and 90 horizontal.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Mar 4, 2013)

I found the default by typing the command into the console without a number. That's how you find the default for all the settings. The default is 55 in that case, and the max is 80. I've found that cvar configurator to be a little buggy.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Mar 4, 2013)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> I found the default by typing the command into the console without a number. That's how you find the default for all the settings. The default is 55 in that case, and the max is 80. I've found that cvar configurator to be a little buggy.



LOL, so you're telling me you know more about Crysis 3 FOV values than a CryTek UK staff merely for using the command console that THEY made? It makes sense that the field of view vertically would be much narrower than the horizontal FOV. They just happen to go by the vert one for some reason. 

That's all you're seeing in the console is the vert FOV, not the horizontal. I'm not saying everything CryTek does makes sense, but I trust the guy that made that config tool knows a lot more about how they designate their commands for this game than you.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Mar 4, 2013)

It's very simple to confirm his config is incorrect. His config uses the line cl_fov, to which he applied a default value of 60, that exact same line in the console entered into the console spits out a default value of 55. He did not code this element of the game and he's admitted he's been doing trial and error to figure this out just like us. I can't even get his config to apply some of the settings it supposedly controls. You'll get far better results taking things into your own hands and experimenting. A good place to start is MaLDo's configs. I don't like his configurations but it exposes a lot more values to play with than what's in that cvar configurator.


----------



## HammerON (Mar 4, 2013)

the54thvoid said:


> Not understanding that.  I'm getting 99% on both gpu's.  Occasionally one gpu doesn't work but if I alt-tab (had to do that in the past with 2 5850's playing L4D) it brings the second one on straight away.
> 
> I'm using 13.2 beta 6 and Origin plus Crysis 3 both patched and up to date.




This worked
While playing I Alt-Tab out and then back into the game:


----------



## claylomax (Mar 4, 2013)

HammerON said:


> This worked
> While playing I Alt-Tab out and then back into the game:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130304/Capture183750.jpg



Which is your voltage on gpuz and hwmonitor? Mine is different depending on the software; is this common with the 7970?


----------



## HammerON (Mar 4, 2013)

I will check later. I am off to bed


----------



## johnspack (Mar 4, 2013)

Not into this,  it's too poor of a port,  I have to buy another 480 just to play it.  Or a titan.  Good lord.  Back to world of tanks for me.....


----------



## claylomax (Mar 4, 2013)

johnspack said:


> I have to buy another 480 just to play it



You still haven't? 
I just got an HD 7970 and it's as fast as my two GTX 480's


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Mar 4, 2013)

Another configurator error - the GIcache level actually changes based on the setting level. For very high it's set to zero. Changing it to 7 got me a 2-6 fps increase depending on the spot and I was unable to see the difference (so far.) My config based on the very high starting values:

No visible difference but performance increased:
e_GICache = 7 (from 0)

Visible increase but no or miniscule cost:
e_lodratio = 500 (from 40)
e_viewdistratiovegetation = 500 (from 100)

Visible increase but performance cost:
e_MergedMeshesInstanceDist = 100

Personal preference:
r_ChromaticAberration = 0.0

Given the small number of tweaks you'd think I'd just started, but no. So many options are locked or at optimum values already there's just not as much to play with as in past games.

Edit*
I've been investigating tessellation settings. So far there's only a handful of objects in the entire game this is applied to. A tree and a shrub is all I've been able to confirm. You can turn it off and on using the distance setting e_TessellationMaxDistance and changing it to 0 or anything else. I say mid-range is best, a 20-30 value. Looks good on shrubs up close, but it's bugged on the trees so at the least you can make it not applied to the distant trees. Example of what I mean. You can see the trunk might look better but it eats the vine texture.


----------



## RoboX (Mar 8, 2013)

I have a I7 920, I read that this game has better performance by enabling the HT, but if I do that the game only uses 4 threads and the other 4 are not used for anything do you know if there is a way to turn all the threads and if I draw really benefits?


----------



## Darkleoco (Mar 8, 2013)

Is the multiplayer on this game going to survive? I know that Crysis 2 Multiplayer was fairly dead after less than a year and I am really hoping Crysis 3 has what it takes to stick around.


----------



## erixx (Mar 8, 2013)

This is a bench and tweak simulator not a game, much less a MP game, as one can easily deduce from this thread


----------



## BigMack70 (Mar 8, 2013)

I'm still enjoying both the single and multiplayer, though I only enjoy replaying the single player because I'm a graphics whore.

I find the Spears mode in MP to be a lot of fun.


----------



## Darkleoco (Mar 8, 2013)

Guess I'm going to bite the bullet with it being cheap on Origin right now


----------



## Outback Bronze (Mar 10, 2013)

Hi guys. Ive only played through the first couple of missions and so far its not bad.

There is great satisfaction to see a game that utilizes all my pc components that ive worked hard for!

Gona keep playing and report back with full game play. Might take a while tho. Cheers.


----------



## Darkleoco (Mar 10, 2013)

Must say I am liking the game alot more than I expected to, I've played about 10 hours of Multiplayer so far and its alot better than I expected it to be, nothing seems to be completely overpowered and even using my laptop on the lowest settings it looks great and I get about 50 fps on average


----------



## claylomax (Mar 10, 2013)

erixx said:


> This is a bench and tweak simulator not a game, much less a MP game, as one can easily deduce from this thread



I agree with you. Apart from the graphics, the game is a mess (a very short mess fortunately), Crytek lost the plot on this one. I'm surprised it's doing so well in the reviews, I guess some reviewers just consider the graphics:

http://www.gamerankings.com/pc/667503-crysis-3/index.html

http://www.metacritic.com/game/pc/crysis-3


----------



## BigMack70 (Mar 10, 2013)

This plot was Crytek's best attempt to pick up the broken pieces after Crysis 2 shattered anything resembling a decent plot. 

I actually liked the plot of this game because it returned to the campy so-bad-it's-good style of the first game.

And I just realized I've played 30 hours of the multiplayer so far... it is the most fun in MP I've had in a long time. I'm probably a hypocrite for liking this given how much I hate CoD, though...


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 11, 2013)

I just bought this since origins had it on sale for 41 bucks!  I was going to buy it as soon as I finish FC3, but since it was a 30% sale I had to jump on it. hehehe I've not played it yet, but I've dl'ed it.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Mar 12, 2013)

Got my game at last! Picked up a Never Settle bundle off a guy, used key sent by AMD, support non-existent, 2 weeks of mails and AMD Gaming forums, story too long and traumatic. Anyway I'm downloading now.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Mar 12, 2013)

Going to have it soon, HD7950 is at my home right now, can't wait to finish work


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 12, 2013)

ChristTheGreat said:


> Going to have it soon, HD7950 is at my home right now, can't wait to finish work



I feel your pain man. My GTX680 was home before me last week.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Mar 12, 2013)

Gnah 

Tonight, get the box, installthe card, go to my customer, get back and redeem my coupon 

I need to buiild the computer for my other customer but while windos installation, I'll be able to play crysis 3 when I'll get it. Hope it will be fast!


----------



## angryblanket (Mar 12, 2013)

SP was pretty good, this game looks amazing. Anyone want to get some MP games going?


----------



## t77snapshot (Mar 12, 2013)

I just picked up Crysis 3 for 30 bucks! I am stoked about that.. Loved the first one, warhead was full of bugs and I would like to forget, C2 had a good story-line but lacked freedom as a player. I hope the best for my C3 experience... we will see!


----------



## Crap Daddy (Mar 14, 2013)

Some impressions. Bit of a slow start then gradually all hell breaks loose. Solid campaign so far. The game looks very good with moments of awesomeness. Definitely better than Crysis 2. I'd say it is a must for people with strong hardware even if one is not a Crysis fan, it is really worth it to see how a game should look in 2013 in it's full glory. It absolutely uses every drop of power my machine has (including the modest 4.2 GHz overclock). The good part is that the GTX570 is still capable to deliver what I find good gameplay at 1680x1050. Very High preset, textures, SMAA medium 2TX though performance varies oddly enough based on chapters (first mixed, second great, most of third it's a bit hard with these settings, fourth great). Also it seems I loose vsync even if it's enabled in game and I've experienced some crashes (nothing new here, I guess)


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Mar 14, 2013)

Crap Daddy said:


> Some impressions. Bit of a slow start then gradually all hell breaks loose. Solid campaign so far. The game looks very good with moments of awesomeness. Definitely better than Crysis 2. I'd say it is a must for people with strong hardware even if one is not a Crysis fan, it is really worth it to see how a game should look in 2013 in it's full glory. It absolutely uses every drop of power my machine has (including the modest 4.2 GHz overclock). The good part is that the GTX570 is still capable to deliver what I find good gameplay at 1680x1050. Very High preset, textures, SMAA medium 2TX though performance varies oddly enough based on chapters (first mixed, second great, most of third it's a bit hard with these settings, fourth great). Also it seems I loose vsync even if it's enabled in game and I've experienced some crashes (nothing new here, I guess)


Im equally impressed with 5 series xfire performance though I do need to drop from max settings on a few more than you. 
Its makeing a 7950 a hard buy


----------



## Darkleoco (Mar 14, 2013)

Crap Daddy said:


> Some impressions. Bit of a slow start then gradually all hell breaks loose. Solid campaign so far. The game looks very good with moments of awesomeness. Definitely better than Crysis 2. I'd say it is a must for people with strong hardware even if one is not a Crysis fan, it is really worth it to see how a game should look in 2013 in it's full glory. It absolutely uses every drop of power my machine has (including the modest 4.2 GHz overclock). The good part is that the GTX570 is still capable to deliver what I find good gameplay at 1680x1050. Very High preset, textures, SMAA medium 2TX though performance varies oddly enough based on chapters (first mixed, second great, most of third it's a bit hard with these settings, fourth great). Also it seems I loose vsync even if it's enabled in game and I've experienced some crashes (nothing new here, I guess)





theoneandonlymrk said:


> Im equally impressed with 5 series xfire performance though I do need to drop from max settings on a few more than you.
> Its makeing a 7950 a hard buy



Might as well chime in that though my 660m is only strong enough to push 50-60 fps(at 1080p) on the lowest settings even at those settings the game looks great and I am impressed just how much of the intensive settings are not required to make the game look great.


----------



## RejZoR (Mar 14, 2013)

Is the game as it should be and not like Crysis 2 was with shit effects and low res textures and shitloads of idiotic bugs? I've delayed the purchase because of this and i want to be sure before i go into another Crysis purchase. Prepurchasing the broken Crysis 2 ruined half of the experience.
I've finished the game with mediocre graphics and raged half of the time because of moronic sound bugs. Is Crysis 3 any better in this aspect?


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Mar 14, 2013)

RejZoR said:


> Is the game as it should be and not like Crysis 2 was with shit effects and low res textures and shitloads of idiotic bugs? I've delayed the purchase because of this and i want to be sure before i go into another Crysis purchase. Prepurchasing the broken Crysis 2 ruined half of the experience.
> I've finished the game with mediocre graphics and raged half of the time because of moronic sound bugs. Is Crysis 3 any better in this aspect?



I have come across the odd door ripped straight from half life but overall better than two so far


----------



## Crap Daddy (Mar 14, 2013)

RejZoR said:


> Is the game as it should be and not like Crysis 2 was with shit effects and low res textures and shitloads of idiotic bugs? I've delayed the purchase because of this and i want to be sure before i go into another Crysis purchase. Prepurchasing the broken Crysis 2 ruined half of the experience.
> I've finished the game with mediocre graphics and raged half of the time because of moronic sound bugs. Is Crysis 3 any better in this aspect?


People say it's shorter but it's definitely better than 2. Graphics are on another level, mostly I find the overall art direction and atmosphere much more immersive. Light reflecting from water and then dancing on the walls, I'm sure I haven't seen than nowhere before. Also there are chapters where I got the feeling of the first Far Cry, don't ask me why. Maybe the design of the industrial facilities, the huge scene unfolding before your eyes with waves of mayhem unleashed upon everybody. The only thing I kinda miss are the Koreans.


----------



## BigMack70 (Mar 14, 2013)

RejZoR said:


> Is the game as it should be and not like Crysis 2 was with shit effects and low res textures and shitloads of idiotic bugs? I've delayed the purchase because of this and i want to be sure before i go into another Crysis purchase. Prepurchasing the broken Crysis 2 ruined half of the experience.
> I've finished the game with mediocre graphics and raged half of the time because of moronic sound bugs. Is Crysis 3 any better in this aspect?



The game is superior to Crysis 2 in every way IMO; really don't understand why reviews didn't reflect that.

That said, I think ultimately I still like the first Crysis better.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Mar 14, 2013)

Darkleoco said:


> Might as well chime in that though my 660m is only strong enough to push 50-60 fps(at 1080p) on the lowest settings even at those settings the game looks great and I am impressed just how much of the intensive settings are not required to make the game look great



It's true, it still looks great on lower settings but you absolutely need a processor with as many cores as you can get.



> The game is superior to Crysis 2 in every way IMO; really don't understand why reviews didn't reflect that.



I also find this odd. Also somehow the hype and promotion was on the lower side. I find Crysis 3 a very pleasant surprise.


----------



## Darkleoco (Mar 14, 2013)

Crap Daddy said:


> It's true, it still looks great on lower settings but you absolutely need a processor with as many cores as you can get.



Yeah I figured as much I only have an entry level ivy bridge i7 in my laptop but in a few weeks im back home with my 2600k and my 6950's and I can play Crysis 3 how its meant to be played.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Mar 15, 2013)

I have to agree 3 is better than 2. In fact my first play through I got more of that feeling of having to be careful how I approached the AI than I ever did in 2. It also seems to have a bit more variety to it. 

That said, I still find it has a lot of repetitious navigating from one area to another, and the remote hacking and abundant supply of overpowered weapons and even invulnerability suit chargers make it still quite easy to play.

I actually got side tracked by Tomb Raider, which I've played on all modes, and have yet to finish my last play through of Crysis 3, and I don't even particularly like TR 2013 much. Last distraction was Dead Space 3's Awakened DLC.

Maybe eventually I'll get around to playing and finishing this on the hardest modes, but I'm having a hard time wanting to.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Mar 18, 2013)

"Aw hell, it's a real shit show."


----------



## Animalpak (Mar 30, 2013)

Raptor Squad before the mission with the nanosuit. ( crysis 3 ending )

You can recognize Jester, Nomad ? ( maybe ) Prophet and Psycho then ... Who knows... Some VTOL pilots LOL !


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 30, 2013)

Hey guys I'm wondering if anybody would like to share there autoexec.cfg settings? and list what your going for better graphics, best performance, mix between both, etc..  I just started playing in Nvidia surround 3x monitors @ 5030x1200 and it looks great. I'm going to start playing around with Baldur Crysis 3 CVar Configurator utility, but I believe starting next week I'm going to start working on my own utility. 

_Nvidia surround 3x monitors @ 5030x1200 on 1x MSI PE GTX680 @ 1145MHz and Boost 1210MHz_

*Low* - 35-45 fps
*Medium* - 30-38 fps
*High* - 28-34 fps
*very high* - 19-22


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Mar 30, 2013)

Mindweaver said:


> Hey guys I'm wondering if anybody would like to share there autoexec.cfg settings?



With that setup your FPS problem is more related to using one 2GB 680 than anything. You could go to WSGF (WideScreenGamingForum), but they'll likely tell you the same thing.


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 31, 2013)

Frag Maniac said:


> With that setup your FPS problem is more related to using one 2GB 680 than anything. You could go to WSGF (WideScreenGamingForum), but they'll likely tell you the same thing.



Err.. I never said I needed help, or that I had a FPS problem, but thanks Mr. Obvious.. lol just busting your chops dude..  I know that I need another 680 for smooth game play and more than 2gb to run this at the highest texture setting on 3x monitors (_help me explain that to my Wife..lol_). I just wanted to share with everyone my fps in surround. It's actually very playable at almost all high settings. I'm just curious as to what everyone likes playing with settings wise. So, again what's your autoexec.cfg settings?


----------



## manofthem (Mar 31, 2013)

Animalpak said:


> Raptor Squad before the mission with the nanosuit. ( crysis 3 ending )
> 
> You can recognize Jester, Nomad ? ( maybe ) Prophet and Psycho then ... Who knows... Some VTOL pilots LOL !
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130330/Immagine.jpg



Don't forget about Aztec 


I just started playing today, and I had a good time with it.  I just played through Crysis 2, and it was lousy imo, just boring and dumb.  But right away, I had a good time with Crysis 3.

I'll be searching through this thread for tweaks and such for optimized performance.  With my 7970s with setting all on high, my fps wasn't what I would like it to be.  And crossfire wasn't working right, but I did find the alt+tab method someone mentioned before and that seemed to work better.  

Looks like I'll need to OC my cards even further


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Mar 31, 2013)

Been awhile since I stopped tweaking but this is what I settled on. I was going for performance and better visuals.

g_skipIntro = 1
r_ChromaticAberration = 0.0
r_Sharpening = 0.0

e_MergedMeshesInstanceDist = 100
e_GICache = 7
e_lodratio = 500
e_viewdistratiovegetation = 500
e_TessellationMaxDistance = 0

The first one is to skip the intro movies at start up. Second is to get rid of camera filtering on the edges of the screen. Third is to remove the texture sharpening filter, yes it makes things ever slightly more blurry, but has a dramatic effect on the aliasing of the grass as well as speeding up performance. Fourth fixes the grass animations as far as you can see but hurts performance. Fifth gives a big speed boost, for me anyways, with no visual effect. Six and seven max out the detailed view distance on buildings and trees with no performance impact I could measure. It's a very subtle change. The last is to turn off tessellation, and the reason I do that is because of the vines clipping into the trees. The down side is there's a shrub that looks crappy without it. So it's personal preference, bad trees vs bad shrubs.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Mar 31, 2013)

LOL, "playable" is a term tossed around a lot, and very subjective to one's personal opinions on how smooth a game needs to play to be acceptable graphically, but to each their own. Personally I'd never attempt such a setup unless I knew ahead of time I could equip it from the start with two top shelf GPUs, but as you implied, when wives factor in, that can take some convincing.

On the cvar tweaks, I've done a few similar to what LAN suggested in Crysis 1 regarding veg distance, also added my own to help use OQ to significantly increase performance without impact by exhaustively searching for a way to use Low OQ without noticeable tradeoffs. It ended up being a detail distance setting that kept nearby cliffs from being blurry before their detail draws in when OQ is set to Low.

That said, I don't think I would be able to accept more blurriness for slightly better foliage AA per his sharpen tweak.

BTW, keep an eye out for an upcoming Crysis 3 TweaKGuide. Koroush has already said he'll be making one, and this time there's no delay to wait for approval.


----------



## Mindweaver (Mar 31, 2013)

Frag Maniac said:


> LOL, "playable" is a term tossed around a lot, and very subjective to one's personal opinions on how smooth a game needs to play to be acceptable graphically, but to each their own. Personally I'd never attempt such a setup unless I knew ahead of time I could equip it from the start with two top shelf GPUs, but as you implied, when wives factor in, that can take some convincing.
> 
> On the cvar tweaks, I've done a few similar to what LAN suggested in Crysis 1 regarding veg distance, also added my own to help use OQ to significantly increase performance without impact by exhaustively searching for a way to use Low OQ without noticeable tradeoffs. It ended up being a detail distance setting that kept nearby cliffs from being blurry before their detail draws in when OQ is set to Low.
> 
> ...



LOL very true "Playable" is tossed around a lot, but 30fps is very playable and we have consoles to thank for that as well. I prefer 60+ and I didn't buy my 680 for surround gaming. I already had 3x monitors for programing/coding. But since I tried it.. I have to say it kicks ass and another 680 is in my future...hehehe I tweaked FC3 and I'm getting a steady 45-60fps and it's very enjoyable. If I turn everything down to low I'm getting around 80fps and it's night and day at smoothness. 

Thanks for sharing about the new TweakGuide.


----------



## Morgoth (Mar 31, 2013)

crysis 3 runs smoot at maxium settings on my HD5970


----------



## Durvelle27 (Mar 31, 2013)

Crysis 3 MP FX 8320+HD 7870 - YouTube


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Apr 11, 2013)

Anyone else try the new patch? I got about 10% better performance.



Frag Maniac said:


> That said, I don't think I would be able to accept more blurriness for slightly better foliage AA per his sharpen tweak.



Well the better way would be a higher AA setting, like MSAA with 8x supersampling, but the performance hit is extremely impractical, and really all the methods for addressing the grass situation involve bluring.


----------



## DayKnight (Apr 11, 2013)

Started playing it.

Post processing and shadows low. No option to turn them off. :|

Motion Blur off. Everything else at very high. AA at SMAA Medium.


Game is really 'spikey' IMO. What I mean is that FPS change too much from one place to another and it's big enough to even make a guy like me piss off. I am numb and dumb to these changes, so yeah. 

Turned SMAA to 2x and its a bit better now. Hate VSync, so that aint an option.

BTW, loading times are excellent. The game starts and loads maps like a boss on my setup/SSD. No complaints!.


----------



## DayKnight (Apr 19, 2013)

Need to know when you guys experienced the most frame drop.

Want to be ready before hand.

Really happy with my current settings. Fluid gameplay till now.


----------



## Frag_Maniac (Apr 19, 2013)

One bad spot for me was in the swamps, mostly if you didn't use stealth. If a lot of Ceph start engaging you there it can get laggy. It's the part just before Prophet talks like he's the AC


----------



## bulma (Apr 23, 2013)

I haven't seen better graphic in any other game!


----------



## boise49ers (Apr 23, 2013)

*$22.50*

I just got it for $22.50 on e-bay. I was a little skeptical for that price, but my Orgin account accepted it and to make things even Sweeter it is the Hunter Edition. I love the entire series and can't wait to play some tonight. I'm thinking I should be able to max it out. It had no problem with C2 or BF3 so I should be good to go. I'll have to tone it down for my back up system, but I play it on a 55" Sony wega which is only 720P any way.


----------



## newconroer (Jun 9, 2013)

Have to say, enjoyed it the most out of the three games.
In response to the adage that Erocker touched on, yes the first game was more open and the sandbox style had it's appeal, however like the original Farcry, the open world and all it's flora/bushes/trees/landscape/terrain/mountains etc, were mere scenery as often the AI virtually saw right through it.
There was no purpose to using any of that as cover - there was no strategy. You had to intentionally make it that way, as if playing a second game in your mind to make it more enjoyable.

With Crysis 2 we got a bit more of a corridor styled set of maps, and a more purposeful story line, however the suit vision and all the markers on the map showing you the different ways to approach a situation, was too cumbersome and clunky.
This third one has simplified it fairly nicely and for that it's the best of Crysis 2 without the clutter.

I also found that in most areas of conflict there are still several ways and avenues to approach a situation, yet doing so is up to you. It just feels a bit too easy with the suit vision telling you exactly where enemies are, so if you leave that off, the game can be quite challenging yet also rewarding for those that like to pick and choose their battles.

Thus the third one gives you enough space to 'breathe' and enjoy your choices, but not so much that you're mindlessly wandering through terrain with no purpose and no benefit to playing tactical.


----------



## DayKnight (Jun 10, 2013)

I threw tactical out of the window as soon a I understood how the upgrades and the menu worked and like after half of the game. After that it was run and gun.

Last boss fight was excellent, though really easy.


----------



## RevengE (Jun 11, 2013)

Just played through the campaign today. Really Liked it!


----------

